# Fishing the Marshes of NE Florida with Artificial Bait: Video



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

That was terrific, thanks for sharing. I've wanted to fish the NE FL area for some time now. I just might have to make that trip now!


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks, glad you enjoyed it. If I can help with any other information for your trip let me know.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing ! NE Fl. is on my "bucket list." I'm jealous of your tides as, a 2 ft change in TB can be a cause for celebration !


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

fishicaltherapist said:


> Thanks for sharing ! NE Fl. is on my "bucket list." I'm jealous of your tides as, a 2 ft change in TB can be a cause for celebration !


I know what you mean. I spent a lot of time in Fort Myers and the tides are about the same there. In Tampa Bay I have fished out of Bishop Harbor and Cockroach Bay and really liked both locations. When you get up to Jacksonville check out the Jim King ramp on Sisters Creek. It is a good spot to launch a skiff, ramp can handle 4 boats at a time, lots of parking, there is a "No Wake" zone (most big boats honor it but unfortunately not all) so your boat will not get swamped while launching or retrieving. From this ramp you can go north on the ICW and see lots of creeks along the way, including the run by Ft. George that will take you over to Simpsons Creek. If you go south from the King ramp you can cross the St. John's and get to the ICW on the other side where you will find lots of creeks too. If the water is calm on the St. Johns fishing under docks is good for trout, reds and flounder. Lots of options in the area.


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

Viking1 said:


> This video covers some of the basics of getting started in fishing the salt marshes in NE Florida. Just like everyone else I get my fair share of humble pie when chasing fish so if anyone has any other tricks to share always looking for new ideas.


I grew up fishing Jacksonville and now live in St. Augustine. I could not believe the change in fisheries. I can't seem to do well in St. Augustine. I used to kill it in Sisters, Clapboard, Browns, etc. 

Have you or anyone else experienced the same issue?


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Robert_Baltean said:


> I grew up fishing Jacksonville and now live in St. Augustine. I could not believe the change in fisheries. I can't seem to do well in St. Augustine. I used to kill it in Sisters, Clapboard, Browns, etc.
> 
> Have you or anyone else experienced the same issue?


I don't live in St. Augustine but I fish it inshore a couple of times a year so take my advice for what it is worth. My favorite time of the year to fish St. Augustine is fall through spring when there are not so many jet skis and "tourist" boats around. If you don't hit it early in the day during the warmer months I think the extra boat traffic effects the fish. If you get there early fishing around the oyster bank opposite the disappearing island is good into Hospital Creek. Once the traffic picks up I head to the creeks to the north on the ICW and to the basin by the airport. If you fish at night tarpon show up near the Bridge of Lions. Just to the south of St. Augustine is Butler Park. Just out of the ramp is fantastic structure for fish. During the summer months throwing shrimp or jigs under docks works well too. Don't fish pilings of docks that have lost their decks because during the heat of the day the fish like shade. During this last winter docks without pilings held fish but then fish are looking for warmth.

I have shot several videos on St. Augustine and you can find them on my Youtube channel. This video covers the downtown area and creeks to the north. (older video without narration)





Here is a video I shot earlier this year from Butler Park:





Structure and creek mouths seem to be the keys for me. I am interested to hear what other people have to say.


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

Fantastic reply. Thanks for the advice.


----------

